
Ask HN: What tags do you give your AWS resources? - dfsegoat
I am primarily interested in general naming conventions (tag:Name) for resources and additional tags when accounting for multiple regions.<p>For instance, do people &quot;roll up&quot; region&#x2F;service&#x2F;environment&#x2F;instance into a single &quot;name&quot; tag ? This seems ideal for high-level reporting but also verbose and clunky:<p>e.g. &quot;west1-ec2-prod-apiserver&quot;
======
QuinnyPig
You can get up to 50 tags per resource; use them. Multiple tags are your
friends; you can group them later.

Usually Project, Application, Environment are the common ones. You might also
see Cost Center, Service, and some others. You're going to want to chat with
Finance to see if they have any asks as well.

